# Samsung SSD 840 Serie RAID 0 Sinnvoll?



## *-MaXXimus-* (21. August 2013)

Hallo,

habe ein top Privatangebot 2x Samsung 840 SSD 250GB um 180€.

Spiele mit dem gedanken die Platten im Raid 0 laufen zu lassen (als spiele und programmplatte)

Meine frage: verdoppeln sich die transferraten? Macht es ünerhaupt sinn die platten im Raid laufen zu lassen?

was ist mit TRIM? Muss ich bei der installation was beachten? Raid würde über den Z68 Controller laufen.

und JA Raid 0 ist nicht das sicherste. 

Danke

mfg


----------



## Freakless08 (21. August 2013)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> Meine frage: verdoppeln sich die transferraten? Macht es ünerhaupt sinn die platten im Raid laufen zu lassen?


Nein. Bringt nicht wirklich viel.



> was ist mit TRIM? Muss ich bei der installation was beachten? Raid würde über den Z68 Controller laufen.


Trim geht nur mit bestimmten Versionen im Raid 0.


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2013)

Doch, die Transferraten verdoppeln sich (fast).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2013)

Es würde zwar noch richtig Speed bringen aber ob man dadurch einen merkbaren Vorteil hat? Ich würde es mir ja eher verkneifen


----------



## keinnick (22. August 2013)

*-MaXXimus-* schrieb:


> Meine frage: verdoppeln sich die transferraten? Macht es ünerhaupt sinn die platten im Raid laufen zu lassen?



Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter: Fazit: RAID 0 im Windows-Alltagseinsatz nicht schneller als eine einzelne SSD - Einzelne SSD oder SSD-RAID?

Sofern Du nicht häufig mit riesigen Dateien hantierst würde ich mir das Ganze sparen und die SSDs einzeln betreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Betreibe die SSDs einzeln.
Den Unterschied merkst du einfach nicht, wenn sie im Raid0 laufen, abgesehen davon, dass das Risiko da ist, dass du alle Daten verlierst, wenn eine SSD nicht mehr geht oder das Raid sonst wie Schaden hat.


----------



## DSHPB (22. August 2013)

Ich hatte mir 2x die Samsung SSD 840 Basic 250GB bestellt und über mein Z77-Controller im RAID0 laufen lassen - Unterschied selbst in Benchmarks minimal, lohnt nicht.

(HD Tune -> einzeln ~270 MB/s + recht konstant | RAID0 -> ~300 MB/s + große Schwankungen bis zu 40 MB/s [glaub ich])

Hab die beide dann zurückgehen lassen (Ausfallrisiko, mehr Stromverbrauch,...) und mir die 500 GB Variante gekauft - läuft alleine besser, stabiler, die Schwankungen sind weg, der Kabelsalat ist weniger, der Stromverbrauch ist geringer und sie ist noch schneller mit fast 400 MB/s

-> Mein Fazit: Lieber 1x die Große oder 2x einzeln, aber nicht SSD-Raid0...


----------



## Westcoast (22. August 2013)

ich finde auch raid 0 bringt nicht viel. man spürt in der praxis so gut wie nichts.


----------



## xpSyk (22. August 2013)

Ausserdem sind die Zugriffszeiten bei einzelnen SSDs viel geringer.


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind die Zugriffszeiten bei einzelnen SSDs viel geringer.


 
Etwa 10-20%, da gibt es oft größere Messtoleranzen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind die Zugriffszeiten bei einzelnen SSDs viel geringer.


 
Zumindest wird das gerne erzählt. 
Für HDDs gilt das schon mal nicht (am Intelcontroller).
Aber es existiert ja ein SSD-Benchthread, da stehen auch RAID0-Ergebnisse - wohl auch mit Zugriffszeiten.

TRIM ist so eine Sache. 
Was ich so aufgeschnappt habe: Es soll funktionieren mit aktuellen Intel-RST-Treibern *und* einem aktuellen Intel-Manager im BIOS.
Ich habe ein Z68-Asrock-Board, dafür gibt es auch ein halbwegs aktuelles BIOS, aber trotzdem ist der Intel-Teil darin nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
Naja - es gibt gemoddete BIOS-Versionen im Netz, mit aktuellerem Intelmanager.
Ich habe so eins drauf, läuft problemfrei. Aber ich habe keine zwei SSDs. 
Man kann sowieso kaum nachprüfen, ob im RAID wirklich geTRIMmt wird. Das muss man einfach glauben.



Timsu schrieb:


> Etwa 10-20%, da gibt es oft größere Messtoleranzen.


 
Wenn das so ist, dann fällt das eher unter völlig vernachlässigbar.

Ach ja - ein RAID0 mit SSDs macht wirklich nicht viel Sinn. Fühlbar ist das kaum - und wer oft und gern große Dateien verschiebt, der macht das besser zwischen zwei Solo-SSDs, das ist schneller.


----------



## copland (24. August 2013)

Ui, mal was anderes dazu.
Wenn ich eine SSD die 600 kann am 300er Controller anschließe, habe ich höchstens 270, habe ich selbst gemacht.
Wenn ich aber, sagen wir mal, 2 SSD die 500 lesen können am 600er als Raid anschließe, was soll das bringen?! Wenn der Controller doch eh nur 600 verarbeiten kann?!
Die beiden werden doch eh ausgebremst auf das Limit des Controllers, auch wenn sie zusammen 900 schaffen würden!
Sehe ich hier was falsch? Dann berichtigt mich.
Also bringt das ganze doch sowieso  mal gar nicht!


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2013)

Jeder Port ist autark - der bringt seinen Durchsatz unabhängig davon, was auf den anderen Ports los ist.
Also 2 x 500 minus Verwaltungsaufwand und Umsatzsteuer kann schon auf 900 kommen.


----------

